# Shock Absorbing Ice Scrappers?



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi guys - does anyone have any experience using these things? An example is at Shock-Absorbing Ice Scraper | Princess Auto 

As I get older I wonder if things like these help. The one pictured above is actually too short for me as I am 6' 2" and it would do more back damage than it solves. But I know there are others available.

Has anyone used these? Are they effective?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have used ice scrapers before but no shock absorber. Yes. They are effective and I wish I had one.
I'm soon to be 64 and I notice anything I use has an effect on my muscles and bones. I can hardly use a post hole digger or spud bar without paying dearly. Shock absorption would be great for me.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Do I understand what you're saying ... I dug four holes last fall in this rock filled soil for a grape arbor with a post hole digger and ended up taking a lot of breaks and doing only one a day and I still felt beat up.

From looking at that scraper I'm not sure there is anything fancier than a very padded handle on it for absorbing shock. Then say "spring cushion" and I'm thinking that's the ribs on that handle on the end.


----------



## HogdogJoe (Oct 20, 2016)

I own a Bully Tools 92200 Ice Scraper (see Amazon, etc). I'm 6'1". I will say I don't have much faith that the linked one is shock absorbing, I own other tools with those "spring" handles and they don't do a whole lot. Nice thing about the Bully Tools ones is that they're essentially indestructible. You'll ruin your concrete before the tool. 

Overall though they're useful tools to have around for getting between the ice and concrete then flipping it over to break it up. Would recommend for every home or business. 

If you're envisioning just chipping the ice from above then you're picturing it wrong, it is more like a lever to get in between the ice and surface. If you use it correctly there's little shock to absorb. It isn't a mining pick. 

PS - Who even makes that shock absorbing ice scraper? I don't see a brand or any reviews of it...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

HogdogJoe said:


> PS - Who even makes that shock absorbing ice scraper? I don't see a brand or any reviews of it...


The link above goes to Princess Auto in Calgary. I did pick it up and fondle it and it does actually have a spring inside it. It actually seems pretty well built. But it is so short you'd have to be a child or bend over all the time to use it. I opted instead for a taller non-shock absorbing model with hardwood handle. I was wondering out loud because I heard someone say how great the spring models were.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. Getting old isn't for the faint of heart.


----------



## Noahoscar986 (May 28, 2019)

No dear I never use this.


----------



## hertfordshire (Mar 22, 2020)

Nice tool, but I never tried using that yet and that look helpful.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> Hi guys - does anyone have any experience using these things? An example is at Shock-Absorbing Ice Scraper | Princess Auto
> 
> As I get older I wonder if things like these help. The one pictured above is actually too short for me as I am 6' 2" and it would do more back damage than it solves. But I know there are others available.
> 
> Has anyone used these? Are they effective?


Yes, it works great. Picked one up at Princess Auto last year


----------

